# Essential Oil Blend for Men?



## aprilhwth (May 30, 2013)

I am working on an essential oil blend for a new soap. I know I want to start out with Cedarwood, as I want a woody smell. I think I may use tea tree. So far I have 6 drops of CW to 1 drop of tea tree. Should I add a touch of lavender or patchouli? something else?


----------



## lsg (May 30, 2013)

I use a mix of sweet orange and cedarwood, but have never tried tea tree with it.

Here is a link that lists grapefruit, cedarwood and tea tree as a blend:

http://www.scentedstudio.com/essential-oils-perfume-fragrance-denver.html


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 30, 2013)

What about Litsea EO?


----------

